# Neve em Trancoso, Sanábria e Serra da Nogueira: 30 Nov - 1 Dez 2008



## actioman (13 Dez 2008 às 00:27)

Peço desculpa pela demora, mas o tempo livre é muito reduzido e só agora pude começar a compilar o meu passeio no fim-de-semana prolongado 29 Nov - 1 Dez.

A ideia era ir passar estes dias a Bragança, e apesar de só poder partir no dia 30 de Novembro, ainda fui a tempo e deu para encher a barriga de paisagens lindas e experiências inolvidáveis.

Começo por mostrar as primeiras imagens do branco elemento que se fez notar na Serra da Gardunha:













Aqui uma paisagem bem outonal, já perto dos túneis da Gardunha:







E eis que temos a Serra da Estrela bem à nossa frente, imponente e vestida de branco a rigor! :







O pormenor possível, para quem vai na auto-estrada, do Maciço Central bem carregado de neve:







Foi com tristeza que passei sem poder parar , mas o meu destino ainda estava longe...

Mais à frente pude visualizar a cidade mais alta de Portugal, a Guarda. Ainda com os seus telhados pintados de imaculado branco, testemunho do fenómeno mais lindo que a natureza nos pode dar (na minha humilde opinião, claro está ): NEVE! 
Na foto não se pode ver com muito pormenor, pois foi tirada em andamento na A23 (Auto-estrada da Beira Interior).







A surpresa apareceu sensivelmente a meio da viagem. E não é que Trancoso estava branquinho branquinho! 

Entrada em Trancoso:

















Aspecto de algumas casas, pelas quais fui passando deleitado com o que os meus olhos viam. A temperatura rondava o 1ºC.










































As típicas estalactites de gelo 







Coitaditas...







A neve apenas se mantinha com alguma quantidade acima dos 800 mts, pois como se pode ver nestas duas imagens lá ao fundo não há nada.












Dirijo-me então para a zona mais antiga desta linda cidade histórica e pelo caminho assisto aos bombeiros locais a cortar alguns ramos em perigo de queda, devido ao peso da neve e do gelo (infelizmente não tenho foto porque a apaguei acidentalmente  ).
E é precisamente nesta zona, o Parque Municipal, que vi belas paisagens.



























Para finalizar deixo aqui umas fotos de monumentos históricos, desta bela povoação.

A Igreja do Convento dos Frades ou de Santo António:












Capela de Santa Eufémia ou do Senhor da Devoção.







Cruzeiro do Senhor da Agonia.







Capela de S. Bartolomeu (local onde casou D. Dinis e a Rainha santa D. Isabel de Aragão, como o indica a placa visível na fotografia).







As Portas D'El Rei.












A Câmara Municipal, com a estátua do popular poeta-sapateiro Gonçalo Anes Bandarra.












Pelourinho Manuelino com a Igreja de S. Pedro, por detrás (onde está o túmulo do popular Bandarra, que através da sua poesia transmitiu as suas incríveis e acertadas profecias)







E depois de toda esta visita e de um bom almoço à maneira , eis a última foto, a jeito de despedida, da monumental *Trancoso - Cidade, Vila Medieval e Aldeia Histórica*







O triste do relato é que à tarde voltou a nevar na cidade e eu já lá não estava .

Bem, já na zona de Macedo de Cavaleiros, eis que novamente aparecem as Serras com os seus cumes, a mais de 700 mts, nevados:







E aqui ao longe, cortinas de neve, sinal inequívoco de que ela anda perto , e por sorte está mesmo na minha direcção de viagem! 







Passados alguns kms, lá encontrei a dita! Não nevava copiosamente, mas é sempre um regalo vê-la cair suavemente, como que a querer desafiar a Lei da gravidade! 



E mais à frente lá vislumbro a imponente Serra da Nogueira, que visitaria no dia seguinte.







E pronto esta primeira parte do meu fim-de-semana acaba aqui.
Mais logo, ou amanhã conto colocar a primeira metade do dia seguinte, com uma marcante visita à zona da Sanábria e à Serra da Nogueira!!

Deixo-vos um cheirinho do que encontrei, nesta panorâmica da Serra de Montesinho-La Gamoneda, com o seu parque eólico (cliquem na imagem e poderão vê-la em maior resolução).






-------------------------------------- // --------------------------------------

Cá estou eu para a segunda parte deste meu bonito passeio, que tenho todo o gosto em partilhar convosco, amantes da neve em particular  e restante comunidade meteopt de uma forma geral, pois a meteorologia é a paixão comum que nos une! 

E começo precisamente pela visita à zona espanhola da Sanábria.

Ainda mal tinha saído de Bragança, e já eram estas as nossas vistas: 












Totalmente de nos cortar a respiração. Calculo que para quem está habituado, certamente acha banal, mas para mim alentejano das extensas planícies, foi lindo!! E a cada dobrar de uma curva mais um sonoro "haaaaa" se escutava no carro, mais uma paragem, mais uma foto e um admirar com profundo respeito a bela Natureza que me rodeava .
Conclusão: demorei umas 2 horas de Bragança ao Lago de Sanábria .






















Chego por fim a _Puebla de Sanábria_:

















O que levaria este helicóptero, não me apercebi de nenhum incêndio, seria sal? 
Na estrada vi alguns locais com depósitos de sal. Muito bem pensado, pois assim o fácil e rápido acesso a este "dissolvente" do gelo fica garantido.







Aproveitei para encher o depósito do pópó €€€ . E lá continuei até ao lago.
Nas bombas confirmei que tinha nevado na 6ªf anterior, portanto dois dias antes. Foi uma nevada intensa e durou o dia todo. Por esse motivo e pelo frio que se mantinha, a neve ainda era considerável em muitos locais, especialmente os menos expostos ao Sol.

















E por fim lá apareceu o Lago da Sanábria (cliquem na imagem e poderão vê-la em maior resolução). 






E estes eram os arredores e as vistas a partir do local:

















Lá mais para cima ainda devia haver alguma actividade, ou então era apenas por precaução.







Fez-se o típico boneco de neve, que é a alegria da criançada e minha também 







E "ala que se faz tarde". Pois ainda tinha a Serra da Nogueira à minha espera! E umas quantas paisagens e lugares a fotografar antes de lá chegar!  















































E até vi algo que há muito não encontrava. O natalício Azevinho! 












Mais uma hortita literalmente congelada 







E umas couves regeladas!












Bem esta linha de comboio nevada, deixou-me a imaginar como será fazer uma viagens por paisagens tão belas!







E já quase em Bragança, parei junto a um velho castanheiro, que ainda deu para trazer umas quantas castanhas e algumas picadelas dos ouriços .












Bem perto da bendita árvore, descobri este monte de troncos e deu uma boa imagem, uma espécie de fecho a esta magnífica visita à Sanábria.






.


Amanhã, se nada falhar cá estarei, para fechar com chave de ouro. A mostrar-vos umas magníficas imagens da Serra da Nogueira, à qual pude aceder até ao seu cume (+ ou - 1300 mts), zona do Santuário da Nossa Sr.ª da Serra, com o auxílio das correntes! 







Por último: Panorâmica com uma paisagem mágica , onde inclusive esteve a nevar durante alguns minutos .
Já sabem, clicam na imagem e vêem-na em maior tamanho.






-------------------------------------- // --------------------------------------

E cá vai a última parte. *Prometo!* 

Começo com a chegada a Bragança e com estas fotos da cidade:

O seu imponente Castelo:







Ainda se podiam ver alguns restos de neve nas encostas mais sombrias, das serras em redor da cidade.







Gostaria de ter tido mais tempo para visitar a capital de Trás-os-Montes, mas o elemento branco esteve em falta e apenas vi nevar coisa pouca na noite de Sábado, uns quantos “micro-flocos” misturados com alguma chuva. 

Por isso dirigi-me para a Serra da Nogueira (o meu agradecimento ao Fil pela explicação e mapa detalhado que me forneceu! )
Ainda nem tinha saído da cidade e junto à Rotunda das Cantarias, observo estas belas lenticulares:












Como podem ver a noite "caía" rapidamente! E o tempo de luz já se resumia a pouco mais de uma hora.
Já na subida à serra, ainda parei para apanhar esta foto de Bragança:







Por trás de mim já se afigurava ao longe o cume desta muito bonita Serra Transmontana:







Mas nem foi preciso muito para encontrar isto! 












Carvalhos e mais carvalhos por todo o lado. Bonita a nossa fauna autóctone!







Lá resolvi parar o carro e entrar pelo bosque dentro. 

















Com este tipo de neve, tinha estado a nevar durante a madrugada certamente, e até arriscaria a afirmar que há poucas horas 
































Após o cruzamento que dá acesso à estrada que vai para o alto da Nogueira, tive de encostar e colocar as correntes. A verdade é que não vi mais ninguém com as ditas , mas também vi alguns aflitos e quando cheguei ao cimo, não havia lá nem um ligeiro, só veículos todo-o-terreno. 







Claro, colocar as correntes foi o meu maior divertimento , atolado de neve até ao joelho (estava na berma da estrada). Ora de joelhos, ora quase deitado . O problema era a luz do dia a fugir e a noite a retirar-me a claridade necessária para poder desfrutar em pleno das magníficas paisagens da Nogueira .







Começou entretanto a nevar, de forma débil mas ainda deu para acumular alguma coisa no carro .

















Algumas pobres não resistiram a tanto peso...

















Deixo aqui um pequeno filme, é pena ser já quase noite, mas ainda assim ilustra bem o ambiente que me rodeava. Nestas paragens não havia praticamente vento.



Perto do ponto mais alto da serra, a estrada já metia algum respeito. Primeiro porque não a conhecia, depois porque já era noite e claro a estrada estava literalmente debaixo de gelo, tanto mais que a temperatura era de uns cortantes -3ºC.
Ainda assim encontrei uma pessoa a pé!!, todo equipado de mochila e saco cama às costas . Quem seria!?? 

Isto é parte da vedação das antenas que estão no ponto mais alto da serra.  







Uma capela lá no alto completamente gelada. O vento e o nevoeiro dominavam estas paragens. Estive lá encima, mas é como se não tivesse estado, pois não consegui ver praticamente nada. 







E porque uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras:












Uma das antenas, pouco visível, mas ela estava lá! De fundo tinha o assobiar do vento e o trabalhar dos geradores que mantêm as antenas em funcionamento.






















Após uns 30 minutos lá por cima, a explorar o que me foi possível, ou bem simplesmente a desfrutar com o agreste do clima , retomei a descida e o regresso a Elvas.
Ainda deu para tirar mais algumas fotos, desta vez aos efeitos que tem a neve gelada na vegetação.

















Bem, e com a seguinte foto termino, esta já extensa reportagem, onde pretendo mostrar alguns dos efeitos que a "Helena" por aqui nos deixou. Claro visto através da minha objectiva.  e na minha perspectiva pessoal.

Bragança by night 






O meu agradecimento a todos, por perderem alguns minutos a visionar esta minha "aventura".

Aos brigantinos, apenas vos tenho a dizer que se gostam de neve e frio, estão no local certo. Se não cair nada na vossa bonita cidade, têm uma mão cheia de destinos em vosso redor!


----------



## Dan (13 Dez 2008 às 00:50)

Que rica viagem 

Boas fotos


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2008 às 01:12)

Boas fotos! 

A panorâmica de Montesinho está um espanto!
Muito boa!


----------



## MSantos (13 Dez 2008 às 02:37)

Boas fotos  de uma bela viagem


----------



## Z13 (13 Dez 2008 às 10:52)

A primeira parte foi fantástica!

'Bora lá com a segunda!






_______________


----------



## Brigantia (13 Dez 2008 às 11:22)

Grande reportagem de um grande fim-de-semana


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2008 às 11:29)

Bela reportagem 
E excelente panorâmica do Montesinho.


----------



## iceworld (13 Dez 2008 às 12:11)

Bonita viagem! Com essas paisagens nem se dá por fazer tantos km.
Adoro Trancoso pois passei ai muitas férias no Inverno e assisti a um grande nevão, também a um dia de sincelo inesquecível e andei as cantar as Janeiras. Numa dessas sessões de cantorias o frio era muito e a seguir ás portas D'el rei do lado esquerdo encontrava-se um termómetro que nesse dia indicava -11º!!
Muitos e bons dias ai passados 

EDIT: De Coimbra a Trancoso eram mais de 3 horas de carro!


----------



## vitamos (13 Dez 2008 às 16:13)

Uma reportagem sem dúvida muito boa! Muito obrigado!  Venha a continuação!


----------



## João Soares (13 Dez 2008 às 16:17)

Mas que bela viagem que fizeste

Quando tiver a carta e carro, quem sabe um dia....


----------



## madzoid (13 Dez 2008 às 16:32)

Fotos fixes, aqui pela zona oeste só deu para ver vestígios de neve


----------



## actioman (14 Dez 2008 às 01:52)

Obrigado pelos vosso comentários!

Estou neste momento a compilar a segunda metade do meu passeio.

Daqui a pouco já vou actualizar


----------



## iceworld (14 Dez 2008 às 01:58)

Bela viagem!!


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2008 às 08:00)

actioman disse:


> E por fim lá apareceu o Lago da Sanábria (cliquem na imagem e poderão vê-la em maior resolução).



Mais uma panoramica genial!



actioman disse:


> Fez-se o típico boneco de neve, que é a alegria da criançada e minha também



 Também quero um boné desses!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Dez 2008 às 09:56)

Excelente reportagem, indescritível !


----------



## actioman (28 Dez 2008 às 01:26)

Este foi um dos tópicos que parcialmente se tinha perdido devido à falha na base de dados. Felizmente tinha por aqui ainda uma cópia do mesmo e já o repus.

Um abraço colegas!


----------



## Vince (28 Dez 2008 às 09:59)

Mais algumas mensagens recuperadas:


----------

